# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Arnold rear lat spread.

## Prime

Anyone got a pic of arnie hitting a rear lat spread. Dont think ive ever come across one before.

----------


## malahat

easier to re-post than to find it again...

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

I have it somewhere on my comp. It's far from what you expect it to be.

----------


## Prime

wow thats a really poor rear lat spread. definatley one of his weakest poses.

----------


## Aboot

Here's a couple. The first is with Franco.

----------


## wael

i have pic from Mr.O 71 ....i will scan it soon

----------


## tubbytank

As far as I understood it, Dorian Yates was the first bodybuilder to match arnold's back width.
arnold had a huge back, they are just ****ty shots.

----------


## TooSmall

> As far as I understood it, Dorian Yates was the first bodybuilder to match arnold's back width.
> arnold had a huge back, they are just ****ty shots.



nahh francos back was always bigger, they called him the bat

----------


## wael

Great back .....but no one match yates back.  :Strong Smiley:

----------


## mfenske

> Great back .....but no one match yates back.


Dorian's back is great, but I have to give the nod to Ronnie. Frankly, I'd kill to be half as thick/wide as either. Mark

----------


## tyciol

He has very clear dip for the spine so I think big erector spinae.

----------


## jimmyinkedup

You will hear him often say he is thick in the wasit (not fat) ...He was good at posing to accentuate his strengths and hide this. Im sure it is relfected in his rear lat spread (thicker waist taking away from appearance).

----------


## f.batista

i heard in competitions he always do a back pose fast and then back to his biceps pose again,that's why you will get most pictures of him doing bicep pose...

----------


## Mackn

He is such a beast! All saggy now tho haha

----------


## GotNoBlueMilk

> i heard in competitions he always do a back pose fast and then back to his biceps pose again,that's why you will get most pictures of him doing bicep pose...


When he was in a posedown against Franco, he always would do several of his best poses while Franco was doing a lat shot. Arnold always admitted that Franco's back was best bar none (of course the statement was made 30 years ago).

----------


## SlimJoe

> Great back .....but no one match yates back.


Nice pic

----------


## DrSchmee

Arnies back was massive!!

----------

